# sana bnigay na lang sayo or iniwan na lng kina maria yung invitation



## bubwit

Hello everyone!
please read below that tagalog sentences..i tried to translate it but failed few times to understand it..can any one help me in translation?


"sana bnigay na lang sayo or iniwan na lng kina maria yung invitation. di bale khit wala nman nun maggegate crash talaga kmi. nagkrus nga kami ng landas kgbi ni andrew papunta kse kami sa b'day nung ksmahan ni Ian."

does this make any sense to anyone? if so please help

thanks in advance

bubwit


----------



## Cracker Jack

bubwit said:
			
		

> "sana bnigay na lang sayo or iniwan na lng kina maria yung invitation. di bale khit wala nman nun maggegate crash talaga kmi. nagkrus nga kami ng landas kgbi ni andrew papunta kse kami sa b'day nung ksmahan ni Ian."


 
Hello bubwit.  You user name means mouseling.  Well, yes it does make sense. Here it is:

I wish/It would have been better if they gave you the invitation or left it to Maria.  It doesn't matter, without it, we really would gate crash.  Last night, I met Andrew on the way to Ian's friend/mate/pal.


----------



## ShroomS

Hi there bubwit! The message makes perfect sense. Anyway, Cracker Jack already did a fine translation. One thing I'd like to point out though is that "kasamahan" refers more closely to a "co-worker" than to a "friend".


----------



## bubwit

Oh that was really nice of you to reply on my messege..I am intrested in learning the language,I hear the words then i write it down then I tryt o look it in a dictionary..if i didn't succede I feel so down..but this way I feel it's more fun 'cuz i relate each word to the translation myself,the whole sentence make sense to me now 

maraming salamt po!!!


----------

